# NewEgg Dropped Apple



## voyagerfan99

Or Apple dropped NewEgg.

Either way, I was just about to look on NewEgg for an iPod for my friend. Her old iPod died and she is in need of a new one. Being the good friend I am I decided to check prices and let her know. Much to my dismay, all of the Apple products that were once on NewEgg are gone. All they have are accessories.


----------



## tlarkin

WWDC is around the corner and perhaps they aren't filling their stock up until the new products are announced?   

Then again I have seen newegg change so much over the last few years.  I remember one time where they didn't have any Asus motherboards one time for about 3 weeks.  I am not sure why but that is pretty much the only brand of MOBO that I buy and I remember checking the site like every day looking for deals on Asus boards.

That was probably 4 years ago maybe?  It was when I built a video editing rig for my friend.  We ended up using www.pricewatch.com which is nice but I like newegg's return policies better.


----------



## bomberboysk

tlarkin said:


> WWDC is around the corner and perhaps they aren't filling their stock up until the new products are announced?
> 
> Then again I have seen newegg change so much over the last few years.  I remember one time where they didn't have any Asus motherboards one time for about 3 weeks.  I am not sure why but that is pretty much the only brand of MOBO that I buy and I remember checking the site like every day looking for deals on Asus boards.
> 
> That was probably 4 years ago maybe?  It was when I built a video editing rig for my friend.  We ended up using www.pricewatch.com which is nice but I like newegg's return policies better.



Shoulda got a gigabyte mobo then...... I was thinking that WWDC might have something to do with this too, but all apple products not on newegg supposedly? Hmm...


----------



## Sir Travis D

I think this is a good move for Newegg. They can't realize their full potential until they get rid of the things people aren't buying. Only thing left from apple are open box


----------



## bomberboysk

Appears as if they are removing apple, no more apple at the top set of links... I saw this comming though, as when i was bored and wanted to see the cinema displays, under apple displays there was only one display, and not even an apple branded display..


----------



## voyagerfan99

bomberboysk said:


> Appears as if they are removing apple, no more apple at the top set of links... I saw this comming though, as when i was bored and wanted to see the cinema displays, under apple displays there was only one display, and not even an apple branded display..



That and there is only one iMac. It is a pitty though because I would buy another iPod from NewEgg.


----------



## tlarkin

I contacted their customer service and they said they cannot give any answers to their stocks of apple items.  I wonder if they have new items in place already but can't display them until after WWDC, since Apple is big on making companies sign NDAs.

Hell, I have three NDA contracts with Apple right now, and I don't even work for them or sell their products.


----------



## Sir Travis D

tlarkin said:


> I contacted their customer service and they said they cannot give any answers to their stocks of apple items.  I wonder if they have new items in place already but can't display them until after WWDC, since Apple is big on making companies sign NDAs.
> 
> Hell, I have three NDA contracts with Apple right now, and I don't even work for them or sell their products.



I don't think they would risk having potential customers leave, and especially not tell them they're holding back. Also to pull everything apple off the shelves isn't just an overnight job.


----------



## tlarkin

Sir Travis D said:


> I don't think they would risk having potential customers leave, and especially not tell them they're holding back. Also to pull everything apple off the shelves isn't just an overnight job.



Newegg doesn't have any shelves and guess what?  They are based in California like Apple.  Apple could have easily already shipped all of their new product to all CA store fronts and warehouses so when it is announced at WWDC it can go on sale the next day.

I used to work for a certified MS and Apple reseller and support center many years ago.  We would get Apple products we weren't allowed to put on the sales floor until it was announced.  Generally our centralized warehouse had the items before they were announced and then the retail satellite stores got them next day after it was announced.

All newegg would have to do is remove the old items form their database their web front end runs off of.  Not like it is rocket science or hard manual labor.


----------

